# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  Comment poster une musique sur Shazam

## Kosaim

Producteur de musique, je cherche  savoir comment fait-on pour pouvoir poster une musique chez Shazam afin que l'on puisse la reconnatre avec l'application Shazam. Sur le site de Shazam il n'y a pas de possibit d'envoyer une production  cette plateforme. Il y'a 2 ans on pouvait le faire par l'intermdiaire de Zimbalam, mais Shazam s'est retir de ce distributeur digital.
Connaissez-vous un lien ou une astuce pour tre rfrenc chez Shazam ?
Merci.

----------


## giragu03

::salut:: 
As-tu essay de les contacter directement : http://www.shazam.com/music/web/contactus.html ?

----------


## Kosaim

Je vais essay,merci

----------

